# Thick Rick from Shark on sports



## brideout (Jul 12, 2005)

I was wondering if he was a member on the forums or not. I listen to the Blitz and Shark on sports and I have heard them talking about fising alot lately. 

Rideout


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

brideout said:


> I was wondering if he was a member on the forums or not. I listen to the Blitz and Shark on sports and I have heard them talking about fising alot lately.
> 
> Rideout


I've wondered the same thing. Maybe someone needs to call in and tell him about the site.


----------



## brideout (Jul 12, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to listen today but I will call in tomarrow and mention it. If i don't see anything on here tonight.

Rideout


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

Rick is an avid bass angler,I have conversed with him via emails.He fishes AlumCreek's bass club open every year.It's nice to hear some bass talk on the BLITZ, tune them in.And one other thing,the BLITZ(99.7fm)ROCKS.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I know this thread is kind of old. I sent Shark an e-mail this morning and mentioned the site for Rick. They were talking yesterday about the Bassmaster Classic and they said a local guy is in it. He's from Grove City. They said his name is Chuck (something). Listen this afternoon and see if they read my e-mail and mention the site.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

There are a few people that fish in Ohio that I'd like to see on this forum. There was a guy from Ohio who fished in one of the Bassmaster tourneys this year. There's a guy on Youtube who's screename is Fishnwithjoe who'd I'd like to see on the forum. On a side note, it was nice to see that some people here on the forum have Youtube pages. I don't want put anyone on blast, so I won't mention names. But how great would it be if this forum had a way to upload video?

Sorry, I didn't mean to jack the thread.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Calling all Shark on Sports listeners (103.9 WTDA Columbus). Shark and Thick are looking for some guys to get together for a Bass tournament for the coming Spring. I think they are just looking for a one time thing. E-mail them if you are interested. I called in and informed them to stop in here and let everyone know. They are looking for listeners to join up but I'm sure they will take anyone. I just wanted to let everyone know that might have missed the show yesterday or today when they were talking about it. If anyone wants in and has an empty seat I'd be more than happy to park my rear in it and help pay the entry and some of the fuel. They are shooting for end of May or beginning of June at Alum just depends on if they get enough people. Dang you Misfit for selling the boat.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey everybody!

We got a call on our Shark On Sports show on 103.9 WTDA Talk-FM Friday mentioning this site, so I thought I would drop by and join up. I was on GFO a long time ago. Mark the Shark and I were discussing having a bass tournament on Alum Creek this spring and we were asking people to email us to find out if we would have enough interest. The nice thing is, we aren't in it to make money, so we would pay everything back minus the cost to run the tournament. We were looking at $50 per boat with a 120 boat limit.

And Chuck from Grove City is Charley Hartley. He made it to the Classic this year. It will be fun to follow him. The sport has really grown. I just saw the Collegiate Bass Fishing National Championship on TV the other day. That is just amazing to me. Also, ESPN's Mike and Mike will broadcast their show live from the Bassmasters Classic on Friday, February 22nd. Not that I am into promoting other radio stations, haha, but I couldn't help but be excited for the sport when I heard about their broadcast.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the post Tiger. This is all still in the planning stages. We have had many calls in the past from bass fisherman saying there were a lot of them listening to the show, so we wanted to guage the interest. I will make sure the info is posted here if we run it. As I posted on the Central Ohio board. We aren't in it to make money, so we would pay almost all of it back minus the cost to run the tournament.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I would be interested in that. Any asscuse to fish another tourny during the year is great. Welcome to OGF Thick Rick.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Why was all of this moved to the sports forum? It is about fishing and also a tournament??????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you have a pm.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

That sounds great Thick. I only hope its on an open date for me to fish. Just check for other big tourneys and set around them. Hey you have great advertising on the show. Good luck and hopefully I'll be seeing you in may.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site Thick Rick !  Thanks for keeping us entertained . Anyone who loves to fish drops dead silent to listen to anything fishing related on the radio . If you need any information about running a bass tourny or need any help with the event , I am sure that you will be able to get all you need on this website . God luck and keep up the good work .


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Rick call Ed if you are guys are going to have a tournament. If we dont have a tournament to run we would be more than happy to help you guys.



Jami


----------



## fishnwithjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard my name was mentioned and thought I would give a shout out. I had a chance to speak with the Ohio Game Fishing Crew at the Central Ohio Boat and Travel show when I was doing a seminar about fishing in Ohio.
Check out my latest videos about Marble Cliff and Marion, Ohio smallmouth on youtube

Joe Jordan


----------

